# Broadhead Collection Display



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I finally got around to taking a picture of the finished broadhead collection display cases that my Son Josh and I have been working on. I got the doors mounted and finally hung them on the wall in the man room. We have about 300 unique heads ( and quite a few duplicates) 

The case on the left is filled with the old school tapered (glue on) points and go back as far as a 1939 Roy Case head and as current as a new Wensel Woodsman. The case on the right is filled with screw on heads starting at about 1970 to current. I also bought Josh a membership to the American broadhead collecting club. I think he is their youngest member. He now wants to design and make his own broadhead that he will use with the new homemade longbow I made for him. A lot of these heads were donated by Bowhunters that helped Josh get the collection rolling.










Our oldest head is a 1939 Roy Case Korek.










Our most rare is a 1949 O.A. Norland










Some of the more unique heads in the collection.

An early expandable










One of the early replaceable blade heads.










The browning Serpentine.










Not such a great idea.










American Saber 6 bladed.










Lafonds Lightning


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

pretty cool stuff you have, thx for sharing.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

What..no flint of obsidian?

Mitch​


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

any way you could share the design plan of the cabinet?

I have been wanting to do something like this for a long time, not so much the old collector's heads but just one of every broad head that is out there from when I started bow hunting. Ever since I seen the broadhead display at starlight archery I have always wanted to do it

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Like most things, It was designed as I went. It's sides are made from 1 x 4 (3/4 x 3 1/2)

The overal dimensions are up to you but these are 32 x 30


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

WOW!! He's come a long way since the last time I seen this RC. Congrats to both of you on a pretty cool hobby.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Very Nice collection you have there.......Mack


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

That is a very cool idea and execution is awesome! Might start working on one myself for when the basement is finished.

How did you mount the actual broadheads in the cases?

J-


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Small fuse holders (clips) that were screwed to the back of the case that hold the short sections of arrow..


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Really cool pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Small fuse holders (clips) that were screwed to the back of the case that hold the short sections of arrow..


 
cool thanks, again great job and idea.

J-


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## nockedup (Jul 15, 2008)

That is the neatest thing I have seen in a while.
Very impressive


----------

